# Utah Froggers!



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Hey there. There are a few froggers down where you are at (not so many up here in Logan with me). You should hit up the Wasatch Reptile Expo this weekend and there will be a few locals with booths. Chris (tuckinrim8) from Pristine Tropics and Todd from Tropical Ecos should be there. Both of them are great guys if you haven't already met them.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I will get michael to send you an invite to join the UAF then you can meet everyone.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

K thanks, ya Ill be at the expo for sure.


----------



## hussler (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm down in Ephraim, just getting into poison dart frogs. Was wondering if there are any fruit fly sellers within an hour of Ephraim?


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in Utah county so let me know if thats close enough.


----------



## hussler (Oct 5, 2010)

That's perfect! I have a minor crisis. I have a new pair of vents, and haven't been very successful with my fruit fly cultures, ( these being my first PDF's). I have some fruit flies on their way from Josh's Frogs, but until those get here, would you be available tonight or tomorrow any time to sell me a culture or 2 at a fair price? I could come to you if you have some that you won't be needing.

Thanks


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

ya i have 4 now that are doing really well i can also show you a good recipe and give you some other tips. I have only been doing pdfs for like 4 months but I think I have it down pretty well. just email me at [email protected] I live in alpine witch far north utah county.


----------



## hussler (Oct 5, 2010)

e-mail sent.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Provo and almost always have some spare cultures. Next time either of you are in need hit me up.

Edit: by the way, I suggest that both of you stop by my place tomorrow. A nifty little shipment from Understory is coming in tomorrow morning and I'm pretty excited about it. I'll show you around the frog room. Has to be before 4 as work starts at 4. PM me.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

You should consider joining the Utah frog group if you haven't already. I think It's called UAF. welcome to The addiction. Let me know if I can help
W anything. 

Shaw


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

sign me up for the UAF, I didn't realize someone had already taken the initiative to get something going 

ed parker


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Just doing some research and wanting to get a couple of frogs, anyone on here from the ogden area? 
Cheers,
PJ


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Not Ogden, but I am in Salt Lake. Are you looking for any frogs in particular? 

I currently have froglets of: 
Leucs
Azureus
Oyapoks
Powder Blues
Bakhuis

and a pair of Giant Oranges

lots more tincs, galacts, and thumbs that should be ready soon as well. 

email or call at [email protected] 
8015607001

Chris


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

About 17 miles from the Utah border here. We are looking into making a trip next time there is a show in SLC area, would be great to meet some of our neighbors


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

chris,
I am wanting to end up with french guiana cobalts, the dwarf variety. any chance you have any of these? 
Thanks,
PJ


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet! Utahns! 

I'm in Provo and want to expand into dart frogs, been lurking for a little while and just bit the bullet in the last day or two and registered an account. Sign me up for the UAF. By the way, when I'm ready to get some frogs in a little bit are any of you guys breeding or have some you're willing to part with? I'd most definitely rather buy from someone on this board than from online or a petstore.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to the hobby feel free to ask any questions, lots of experience among the utah froggers. Get signed up for the UAF, sometimes we have get togethers and there are plenty of us with frog stock. I think a few locals are working with dwarf cobalts. Tuckinrim is a great source (pristine tropics) and typically has a booth at the annual reptile expo. Feel free to pm me if you ever need help, I've been in the hobby for aro und 7 years or so and am willing to help


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

AaronAcker said:


> About 17 miles from the Utah border here. We are looking into making a trip next time there is a show in SLC area, would be great to meet some of our neighbors


Aaron, I hope you can make it next year, I agree it would be good to meet the neighbors (just dont wear any nuggets gear haha) 



pgravis said:


> chris,
> I am wanting to end up with french guiana cobalts, the dwarf variety. any chance you have any of these?
> Thanks,
> PJ


No I am not working with those guys yet. I think Todd from Tropical Ecos was though. I have Surinam Cobalts but they will not be ready for a while. 



PeanutbuttER said:


> Sweet! Utahns!
> 
> I'm in Provo and want to expand into dart frogs, been lurking for a little while and just bit the bullet in the last day or two and registered an account. Sign me up for the UAF. By the way, when I'm ready to get some frogs in a little bit are any of you guys breeding or have some you're willing to part with? I'd most definitely rather buy from someone on this board than from online or a petstore.
> 
> I'm so excited!


Welcome! As Ed said there are several of us here that regularly have frogs available for sale. The Utah frog community is a pretty cool group of people and we are all willing to help with any questions you may come up with. Dendrobord as a whole is a valuable source of information, do your research and if you are ever in salt lake feel free to stop by and check things out! 

Chris


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for the warm welcomes. I will probably be taking you guys up on the offers for help and maybe on visits as well  The family is up in Ogden and I generally make the trip every couple months. Would be great to see some proper enclosures in person. 

I'm still in the research and reading lots stage, but I would like to get a pair of azureus once I have the enclosure all set up and ready. Still have to get an enclosure though. Just waiting for the right one to pop up on KSL. 

So, really though, where do I go/who do I talk to about the UAF?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Aaron, I hope you can make it next year, I agree it would be good to meet the neighbors (just dont wear any nuggets gear haha)
> Chris



haha, no wouldn't have to worry about that... Being from Philly I cant even wear my home team gear here! lol

And yeah we're going to try and get out there, at least to go to a show, maybe have to wait tell next year to vend, but we'll try and make it out.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Thanks guys for the warm welcomes. I will probably be taking you guys up on the offers for help and maybe on visits as well  The family is up in Ogden and I generally make the trip every couple months. Would be great to see some proper enclosures in person.
> 
> I'm still in the research and reading lots stage, but I would like to get a pair of azureus once I have the enclosure all set up and ready. Still have to get an enclosure though. Just waiting for the right one to pop up on KSL.
> 
> So, really though, where do I go/who do I talk to about the UAF?


With petco having their 1$/gal sale right now would be a good time to buy a 20gal or larger tank for a pair of azureus.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a sweet deal. I checked it out but I'm going to go with an exo terra instead since the enclosure will be in the front room. Thank you for the heads up. I'm hoping to find one more cheaply on ksl or craigslist.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a near adult probable female surinam colbalt for sell or trade to anyone in utah. I will give a good deal, because its in a 10 gal tank and needs more room. I got it from a locale pet store so im not sure on the blood line but it has great coloring.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Update: just found one on KSL and am going to pick it up tonight  18x18x18

I also wanted to ask, does anyone breed azureus or have some azureus for sale locally? They have some at aquatica, but in mixed housing... I should also say that it probably will be a couple weeks before I have everything set up and ready. Also, if anyone has extra springtails or Isopods I'd love to get some for the enclosure.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I also live in utah  I live in roy. I would also be interested in getting some more PDF's soon. And could I also get an invite to the group also please?  Thanks!


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

tuckenrim8 (chris), I sent you a pm about some frogs.
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys I am really bad about answering PMs - email or call me for a quicker response. Peanut, I have azureus, leucs, powders, bakhuis, giant orange, and oyapok that are ready to go.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

How do I get signed up with the Utah Social Group?


----------



## izzywalker (May 4, 2007)

I'm currently in Sandy, UT. What is this Utah frog group thing?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

izzywalker said:


> I'm currently in Sandy, UT. What is this Utah frog group thing?


It is just a social group on the dboard, we have been making an effort to set up a get together 3-4 times a year. Hopefully we will be having on soon in the next month or so. We will have to get the creator of the group to send you an invite, then you access it through the community tab up top and click on social groups.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Ed, I'm thinking we should schedule the next one for the 8th or 9th... works for me! But seriously should get together soon


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Is everyone aware that we opened AquaticUtah.com up to frog users? There is an entire section devoted to frogs, vivariums, etc.

I have see some of you on, but everyone from Utah is welcome! Might be a great place to organize some of your get-togethers!

There are also a bunch of Froggers on their that I haven't seen on here.

Im the Mod so you can PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree, we need a meet soon! The 8th or 9th works for me... We doing this one at your place or mine Ed? Or maybe Gabe's, as he is starting to accumulate quite a few sweet vivs himself..


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I agree, we need a meet soon! The 8th or 9th works for me... We doing this one at your place or mine Ed? Or maybe Gabe's, as he is starting to accumulate quite a few sweet vivs himself..


Are you not vending at the expo that weekend?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

d.crockett said:


> Are you not vending at the expo that weekend?


I just realized it was the same weekend. No, after last year I will no longer be vending at that venue.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm up for anything. I'll be going to the expo, but there is always time for a frog meet . I'll start a post on the utahfroggers group and link to it from here in case anyone is interested. I only have 2 new builds since the last meet, but plenty of new frogs. I will go where ever the majority prefers 

ed parker


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/uaf-d456-get-together.html#gmessage2341

follow this link for those that are interested in doing a meet over the expo weekend


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

I just stumbled upon this thread, i noticed its super old but i wanted to meet some local utah froggers! I am brand new to the hobby, i actually don't even have frogs yet but planning on it very soon. I'm sure i will have lots of questions!


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

There are a bunch of us on Aquaticutah.com


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

ch3tt said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread, i noticed its super old but i wanted to meet some local utah froggers! I am brand new to the hobby, i actually don't even have frogs yet but planning on it very soon. I'm sure i will have lots of questions!


Welcome aboard  If you don't mind me asking, where are you located?

P.S. I'm not sure why it looks like I started this thread... I didn't, my first post was a response to someone, which is why it looks a little strange. Oh well....


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to the hobby. There is a private group on this forum for Utah froggers, and a face book page. We have pretty much anything you can want frogwise in Utah, although some of the larger collections just moved out of state 

Ed


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Luckily one of the best is still here ^^^^


----------



## Redbeard (May 23, 2014)

Hello Utah froggers I'm new to the hobby, I'm looking for someone local who might have springtail and Isopod's for sale. I live in West Jordan any help would be great thanks. 

Thanks Chris


----------

